# After a Bath



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Here are a couple of Gracie after her bath today...she was still a bit damp...
First time she had a little pony tail thing on her head...I wanted to see how it would look...lol...but her hair needs to grow a bit more...
She loves her bully and we have had this one for 2 weeks! I think the braided ones last longer...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's got enough to sport that topknot!! She looks great!
Pixie's breeder gives all of her dogs bully sticks-I just cannot bring myself to buy them....yuck-I'm a wimp. I bet she'd love them though.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

She does and her teeth weren't falling out until we bought them...I had thought they gave her soft stools and stopped. 
She loves them and now all of her teeth are out and her breath is much better!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Karla-She's beautiful! You're brave giving that treat right after a bath. I can't bring myself to buy Bullies but Scooter loves Flossies. They just make his white feet yucky so I don't give them right after a bath.
Love the top knot!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's so cute with a topknot!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, it didn't say in long! LOL 
Oh, and I don't think our bully has added color...her feet don't get stained from it.


----------

